# teflon pans problem



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

I have a teflon pan which is burnt and some metal showing through. Does anyone know if food cooked on this will affect IBS, do particles stick to food or are they washed away.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Throw the pan away and get a new one. I don't know if flaking teflon causes health problems, but to be safe just toss it out.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, Nerfmom's absolutely right -- do toss it and get a new one. I've actually been using stainless steel pans for the past few years since that Teflon debate. Here's a link to the possible risks -- toss teflon all together if you fry things a lot -- it does release toxic chemical at 396 F (202.2 C) and for people who fry with boiling hot oil, it can be a risk. http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-the-risks...teflon-pans.htmCherrie


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

While I do have some teflon pans myself, most of my pots and pans are stainless steel copper bottoms. The are the old style Revere ware, most of which are very old, some 50 years or more. Some of them were my mothers and some are ones that I bought myself. They last forever. One of my large fry pans I remember my mother using when I was just a little girl, so it must be over 50 years old. Amazing, huh?Anyway, an old saying which covers just about anything "when in doubt, throw it old". That includes food that you are not sure about. There is no use in making yourself sick over anything.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I seriously doubt this could upset IBS, but as everyone said throw out the pans, you can get better ones cheap really nowaday.


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks for the replies I often wonder if people on this board are taking advice and what happens to them. ISome do tell us. I have thrown the griller away but it is a machine that makes grilled sandwiches only and they are all teflon covered , I dont use oil just a touch of marg but I have to keep throwing them away. So be it.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi ~It has less to do with the oil or other ingredients used, but more to do with cooking temperature -- oil is the easiest stuff to make the temperature go high up (cos I kinda got the impression that with oil, unlike with water, the temperature keeps getting up after reaching the boiling point -- don't quote me on this, though







). And the Teflon surface would disintergrate and release toxic chemicals harmful to the human body overall when temp is too high, although not necessarily to one's gut (oops, Eric, I forgot I was replying to whether it does harm directly to the gut







). And just like Nerfmom, I personally tend to prefer to err on the side of caution, so...







... Glad that you threw away the Teflon pans, rhonalomey







.... And wow, Nerfmom, it must be quite a lovely collection of stainless steel pans and pots and with so many lovely memories, too -_-Cherrie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think usually oil starts to smoke before the teflon is hot enough to out gas.http://www.teflon.com/Teflon/teflonissafe/...are_safety.html seems to confirm that.The worst situation is pre-heating the pan on high heat with nothing in it. It takes all the heat without the food/water/oil taking in some of it.They say to use teflon over medium or low heat then it should be OK.Once it starts flaking off I would replace the pan. They say it is inert and just passes through so is low risk, but I just don't want to eat them.K.


----------



## Muvvatrucka (Oct 28, 2021)

eric said:


> I seriously doubt this could upset IBS, but as everyone said throw out the pans, you can get better ones cheap really nowaday.


I seriously disagree! I believe Teflon is the cause of may health problems, IBS being one of them , amongst to many to write. Even STILL today , the constant use of these products with the slightest scratch will damage your health. And let’s be honest here, many people won’t throw a pan with a slight scratch, because they can’t afford to keep buying expensive pots and pans. So use them until they really aren’t usable anymore.


----------

